# Evil Roy Slade



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone remember this TV Movie with John Astin as the "meanest man in the West"? Some great lines in this one.

It was originally planned as a TV series, but never got off the ground. We thought the movie was hilarious as kids, and I still love it. Evil Roy Slade is the man we all want to be when some shlt goes down.

Now, on Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRtIJSLF2bo


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't remember that one. Mr. Haney is narrating it and Gomez Addams is Roy. You can look those characters up, if you want.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Love seeing that! That awfully young looking John Astin reminds me so much of my high school head football coach, in looks, build, mannerisms, and personality. He was a dead ringer for Astin! Guess that's why I got so addicted to The Addams Family!

Thanks, Forest!*


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Who knows if this is pc or not? I liked it when I saw it, on t.v.,probably three years after it came out. I don't remember exactly. I was maybe 7 years old? Might be worth a look. Michele Carey..........oh my my my. 

https://youtu.be/Mrv-SgHgXlM


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, I do.

Haven't seen it in 30 years but remember John Astin and the title and that it was funny.

Seen a zillion other movies I don't remember anything about,, evidence that ERS is a standout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Who knows if this is pc or not? I liked it when I saw it, on t.v.,probably three years after it came out. I don't remember exactly. I was maybe 7 years old? Might be worth a look. Michele Carey..........oh my my my.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Mrv-SgHgXlM


Wow, I first saw El Dorado (and its alter ego Rio Bravo) about that age, too.

Always liked El Dorado better, Michele Carey and that mane or hair, with her buckskin blouse -- she had the goods. Wow! That's saying something as a young Angie ****inson was pretty good in Rio Bravo.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh come on, auto-snooper, we can't even talk about Angie ****inson?

Hey, what about Bond Girl ***** Galore? Honey Rider? Holly Goodhead?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd chew that off her.  

Just kidding. I don't think my teeth are that strong or sharp. hahaha

There were good westerns. Many of the popular ones were from Howard Hawks. 

Here's one that I enjoy watching. It's not a western. It's a crime/thriller/with a serial killer. The main woman actor...She...she...You watch the trailer. You'll see.  Maybe you saw it?

https://youtu.be/8DQJIoyqn7w


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> I'd chew that off her.
> 
> Just kidding. I don't think my teeth are that strong or sharp. hahaha
> 
> ...


Saw it many years ago. Ellen Barkin got a lot of notice for that part. The kind of woman that can intimidate you to speechlessness.

That red leather jacket could create a stir by itself.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's a link to Howard Hawks movies. There are some good ones. You'll have to click on the links to see a review. I've seen a few of them and really liked them. 

Howard Hawks - IMDb


----------

